# New house



## BpMurphy (May 16, 2020)

I just bought a where the previous owner constructed a backyard bbq and I don't know how to use it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## radioguy (May 16, 2020)

Murphy welcome to SMF.  You should make a post over in roll call, introduce yourself, tell a bit about yourself.

You have some sort of wood burning, grill / oven.  We need a few more pictures, maybe descriptions.  Smoke stack?  Are there connections/  pipes / airways between  the sections?  We get it figured out.

RG


----------



## BpMurphy (May 16, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Murphy welcome to SMF.  You should make a post over in roll call, introduce yourself, tell a bit about yourself.
> 
> You have some sort of wood burning, grill / oven.  We need a few more pictures, maybe descriptions.  Smoke stack?  Are there connections/  pipes / airways between  the sections?  We get it figured out.
> 
> RG


There is a metal vent pipe in the back of the grilling section but it doesn't show in the pictures. I would get more pics but the house is in Florida and, for now, we are in Brazil. Been stuck here since March 7th. I'll do an intro now.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2020)

Any chance of writing to the previous house owner and asking questions? 

You could always go through the realtor who sold you the house.


----------



## BpMurphy (May 16, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Any chance of writing to the previous house owner and asking questions?
> 
> You could always go through the realtor who sold you the house.



The prior owner might be available. If I understood correctly, he said he would still be in the area but that might be uncertain. And he speaks Portuguese. He basically recreated a typical Brazilian bbq.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2020)

BpMurphy said:


> The prior owner might be available. If I understood correctly, he said he would still be in the area but that might be uncertain. And he speaks Portuguese. He basically recreated a typical Brazilian bbq.



That's a great looking BBQ.  If I were you, I'd take advantage of actually being in Brazil, and find out all the info you can about these BBQs and the different techniques the locals use to smoke food.
Gary


----------



## BpMurphy (May 16, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a great looking BBQ.  If I were you, I'd take advantage of actually being in Brazil, and find out all the info you can about these BBQs and the different techniques the locals use to smoke food.
> Gary


That's a good idea.  I don't know why I hadn't thought of that.  Caught up in all the virus worry I guess. My new family might be a great source of information. Thanks.


----------



## BpMurphy (Jul 9, 2020)

BpMurphy said:


> That's a good idea.  I don't know why I hadn't thought of that.  Caught up in all the virus worry I guess. My new family might be a great source of information. Thanks.


Turns out it's not a smoker. Seems more like an oven. I think I can modify it with some holes in the steel bottom and high on the back side near the flue.


----------



## Jabiru (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice setup. Should be a good project for you. You could just vent and use smoke tube.


----------

